# MAC - Bronzing Everyday - April 2011



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Place all your *Bronzing Everyday* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





 
	Check out the *Bronzing Everyday Discussion *for the latest gossip and to share your wants and needs!
  	 http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173298/mac-bronzing-everyday-discussion


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

both of these swatches were done by the member princesse Beaudy


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

sun rush lustre drops on my nc20 skin


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2011)

MAC refined golden bronzer (i love it, wear it almost daily. I am NC20 and no it is not too dark or orange)


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 21, 2011)

Sun power msf







  	Swatched lightly(left), heavily(right)


----------

